# Wanted Schwinn Paramount Headbadge



## goldteef (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
Restoring an early 70s Paramount and need a headbadge.  Also looking for an original decal set, with the olympic ring downtube.  I can be reached at fooodeater@yahoo.com
Thank you!


----------

